# I have a calibration report, how to input this into REW?



## Cathan (Jul 9, 2007)

I had my EMC8000 calibrated and now have a paper test report. I assume the next step is to create a cal file using this information. After opening the EMC8000 cal file that is provided here, how the data is formatted isn't entirely clear. The Shack file has a lot more data then my test report. Should I just use Notepad to create a new file? Assuming so, is the format is _frequency {space} +/-dB_, one data set per line?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should I just use Notepad to create a new file? Assuming so, is the format is frequency {space} +/-dB, one data set per line?


Yep..........


----------



## Cathan (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## BritInVA (Feb 12, 2009)

When I imported the microphone cal file I use frequency {tab} +/-dB

Is that OK or do I need to redo?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's fine.

Simply look at the results when it's loaded on the REW graph by checking the meter/mic box.


----------



## BritInVA (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep - reads into graph fine :whew:


----------

